# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que tipo de aquario tens ?

## João Magano

Vamos lá conhecer a distribuição por tipos de aquario do pessoal do forum ...

Esta votação permite mais de uma escolha, para contemplar os afortunados que têm varios tipos de aquario   :Wink:  .

----------


## João Magano

:EEK!:  Estou admirado de não haver aquarios com especies da nossa costa ... e mais ainda também não há só de peixes   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Pércula 90

Qualquer coisa que saibam sobre P90 e queiram partilhar... "_Em como fizeram alterações_" vão ao *topic* http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=Percula

Abraço,

----------


## Hugo Costa

> Estou admirado de não haver aquarios com especies da nossa costa ... e mais ainda também não há só de peixes


Olá,

Votei agora, e pelos vistos sou o unico a ter um aquario Marinho da costa.   :Icon Cry:  
Passo tempos e tempos na net para encontrar mais informação e pessoas que tb tenham  um e nada. Porque será?

----------


## Luis Rosa

Porque é muito mais dificil de manter do que um reef "normal"?

----------


## Suzana Teixeira

Votei como tendo um mini ou nano reef com peixes reef-safe (cerca de 160L), mas, num livro recente "Petits aquariums récifaux" - guide pratique du débutant Jean-Louis Cuquemelle - ISBN 10:2-84138-282-6, encontrei a seguinte classificação, tendo em conta o volume do aquário:
Pico-recife-inferior a 30L ,
Nano-recife - 30 a 50L,
Micro-recife- - 50 a 100L,
Micro-recife+ - 100 a 200L,
Mini recife - superior a 200L.
Livro deste ano , bem actualizado, muito objectivo e claro nas suas explicações. 
Suzana

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Assim sendo, corrigo a minha votação: passa a Mini Recife (240lts) :-)

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Marinho reef-safe mas futuramente marinho da costa

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Actualizo a minha votação para marinho da costa...
Hummm gostava de saber os membros que também têm aquários da costa como eu?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tenho eu  1 com  700L  e por experiência própria a tona-se um pouco mais difícil que um reef derivado as temp , só sendo possivel com um refrigerador  :Pracima:

----------

